# OHIO MEET March 2008!!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

OK Im planning the one for up here Mike you got the one down there LOL!!!

March 15th, 2008 @ 1pm in Canton, Ohio!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Clap. Let us know the place and address.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Will do! I'm not sure on a place yet, I'll let u guys help pick it


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

How about Quaker Steak -n- Lube in New Philly Right on 77
That's 1:30 from the homstead... 1:00 to Columbus heres another one for ya


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Canton is better for the guys up north, only 2 hours for you and 2 hours from Clevland area


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Canton eh? I might be able to make that. Going to be in Vegas this weekend for a much needed vacation so it depends how much catch up work I have when I get home.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

let me know were and ill try to make it.


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

quaker steak in canton sounds good.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

before we make to many plans i heard on the news that they are watching a front for saterday close my be another snow event.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

clark lawn;539801 said:


> before we make to many plans i heard on the news that they are watching a front for saterday close my be another snow event.


 well my winter sucked A$$ so to hell with the snow, where the Sun i need my yard dried out so i can get my mower out of the shed and in to my garage without tearing up the turf


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

are we planing on doing this this weekend?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea lets do it!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

anybody else in? this is tommarrow would be nice to have more that 2 people there.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

clark lawn;539801 said:


> before we make to many plans i heard on the news that they are watching a front for saterday close my be another snow event.


aint going to happen. no snow this weekend...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I better set something up down here!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Next Friday the 21st? Whos in? If no one speeks up it will be at hooters on main street! Ron you coming? I dont think it will snow so we should be alright!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you guys meeting up still?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I geuss no one wants to go. Either way there will be a few of us going out to eat and drink so let me know.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You can count on Me and Steve to go, if his wife lets him out to play


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Funny Ron. Me and the wife have come to an agreement. I spend time with you guys and then I kiss her butt for a few weeks. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL either way so dose that mean u can come?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

have we come up with a date yet or a place hows about cheese burger in paradise it was 3 doors down from the hotel i stead at in canton


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i am in just give me a date and time. 

come on mike you going to set this up or what? LOL J/K:waving:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I got it shawn! I will not let you down! Its on this friday! Hooter or does that not sound good to someone? Im up for anywhere so let me know!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

This Friday guys! Hooters, Columbus, Main St on the east side right off of 270!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What time?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

12:30 every one!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike S;545143 said:


> 12:30 every one!


Nice to finally meet you Mike. Also, nice to meet the other Mike as well. Had a good time at lunch even if some of the scenery was not the best. But the hooters were good. lol


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I hear you! I had a good lunch and I told Ron that you do exist with size 8 shoes! He laughed! Well have to do it again!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes JP it was funny, 

Sorry I couldnt make it guys I was too busy


----------

